# Système multi bureaux



## THE_MARTINI (12 Février 2008)

Bonjour j'aurais voulu savoir si il existais un système multi bureaux sur MAC OS, comme le cube 3D de linux ou un équivalent ? 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

oui

-
une recherche avancée limitée à  cette section te donnera les principaux


----------



## THE_MARTINI (12 Février 2008)

peux-tu me dire la page car je ne le trouve pas. merci


----------



## elKBron (12 Février 2008)

THE_MARTINI a dit:


> peux-tu me dire la page car je ne le trouve pas. merci



cela est difficile... s'il y a personnalisation du nombre de message à afficher, la page pour un utilisateur sera différente pour un autre


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Février 2008)

Il s'agit de Spaces, c'est une des nouvelles fonctions apparut dans leopard.
Tous les sujets sont ici


----------



## THE_MARTINI (12 Février 2008)

arg je n'y avais pas pensé. bon je vais devoir fouiller ce forum pendant des heures alors ^^.
Merci quand même.


----------



## lifenight (12 Février 2008)

Sur léopard c'est géré en natif, sur tiger tu as virtuedesktop


----------



## THE_MARTINI (12 Février 2008)

je regarde tout ça. merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

la recherche avancée permet de dégrossir surtout si on utilise des entrées conjointes  ( séparées par espace+ )

les résultats étant dynamiques ma page de résultats ne t'affichera rien 

par contre j'aurai pu te pointer un sujet précis , mais je préfère fournir un outil qui te servira et reservira


----------

